# Finally gave in



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Well, I finally gave in today when I went into my LFS... Saw that they had a purple betta tank on sale as well as the food and water conditioners.. Then I saw the prettiest half moon betta!!!! Purple with beautiful deep red fins with white tips!!! Needless to say I finally got a betta.. It's name is Iris, because it reminds me of the irises I used to grow in my parents yard... 

Quick question, is it okay to use a desk light to maintain the water temperature, or do I need to get the special light that goes on the tank??


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Not absolutely sure what you're asking here... For the purposes of looking at your fish, a desk light is just fine. You can't rely on a light bulb as a heater though... That said, if your house is centrally heated, and the temperature of the water doesn't drop below 77 or so, a heater is a bit redundant. If it does get cooler than that, there are small heaters designed specifically for small Betta tanks.

BTW congrats on the new fish.. Sounds lovely.. pics?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics please. It does sound beautiful although I'm partial to crown-tails, rather than half-moons.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Here are the pictures!! Iris became very active and posed a lot as soon as I got the camera out :bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a bigger image of your new aquisition.










Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

good find, its very beautiful!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you bought it. If I saw it in the store, I would have bought it too. So better you than me


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ha ha ... betta envy 

it is a looker though i like the tricolour effect going on 
and im also glad to see the mods help you with your pics too , makes me feel less remedial haha


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Stuart for doing the bigger picture, I just can't figure photobucket out... 

Thanks everyone for the betta love!! You can't see it in the picture, but Iris has a bit of black coloring on the bottom fin... Make for a gorgeous find, and Iris is so calm, well when there isn't a camera aimed at the tank... I was worried that I would get an agressive betta, but purple has always been lucky for me 

<3 thanks for the love everyone!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Iris is my mom's name. i.e. You gave your MALE betta a female's name. I know he's beautiful, but come'on, don't give him a complex. All the other male bettas will pick on him in the playground for having a girl's name. :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Italian males have female names well for us at least will b female names.....just saying 
Btw he is a beauty


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Claudia : thank you!! In Belgium boys are given pink and girls blue... So that's where I stand on gendered names..

Seahorse_fanatic : okay so to stop the teasing in the betta play dates I will call HIM Sharpshooter Iris... Better?

I used to grow sharpshooters and Abby grace irises, just forgot their names  thank you google lol!


----------

